# الاعجاز العلمى الحقيقة الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس



## anvar (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*الاعجاز العلمى الحقيقة الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس*

*
بعد انتشار هذه المقالة بشكل كبير على الإنترنت وردتنا كثير من التساؤلات تنتقد هذا البحث لأنه ربما يخالف المألوف، ولذلك نود أن نؤكد أن هذا البحث يتطابق مع القرآن الكريم من جهة ومع الحقائق العلمية من جهة ثانية. فالمؤكد مئة بالمئة أن أرضنا تنجرف مع بقية الكواكب ضمن المجموعة الشمسية بقيادة الشمس، وتتحرك صعوداً وهبوطاً حول مركز المجرة!
فإذا قدر لنا أن نخرج خارج المجرة وننظر إلى الأرض فسوف نراها تسير بحركة دوامية تشبة إلى حد كبير حركة الطائر تحت التصوير البطيء.. طبعاً هذه الأرض تستغرق أكثر من 225 مليون سنة لتتم دورةواحدة حول مركز المجرة.. فلو قدر للبشر أن يعيشوا لكل هذه الفترة وقدر أن يسيروا بسرعة تفوق سرعة الضوء فيمكن أن يروا إحدى دورات الأرض حول مركز المجرة..
ولذلك فإننا عندما نتحدث عن "طيران الأرض" فهذا يعني أننا نتحدث عن زمن يقدر بمئات الملايين من السنين. أما إذا أردنا أن ننظر إلى الأرض نظرة محدودة حسب أعمارنا القصيرة فإننا نرى دورانها حول الشمس فقط، ولذلك أرجو من إخوتي القراء الانتباه إلى هذه القضية، وهي أن القرآن صور لنا حركة الأرض وكأننا نراها من خارج الكون.. وهذا يدل على أن منزل القرآن هو خالق الأرض وهو أعلم بحركتها...
------------
حتى قل سنوات قليلة كان العلماء يعتقدون أن حركة الأرض حول الشمس دائرية تقريباً، ولكن بعد اكتشاف حركة الشمس حول مركز المجرة وأنها تسير بسرعة هائلة تبين أن الأرض لا تدور إنما تتحرك حركة موجية اهتزازية صعوداً وهبوطاً.*

*




*​
*عندما ننظر إلى الأرض من داخل المجموعة الشمسية نراها تدور حول الشمس، ولكن هل تبقى هذه الفكرة صحيحة عندما نبتعد عن مجموعتنا الشمسية ؟*
*عندما ننظر إلى الشمس من خارج المجرة، فإننا نجد الشمس تتحرك بسرعة هائلة وتنجرف عبر المجرة صعوداً وهبوطاً بحركة اهتزازية أو تموجية وتنجرف معها الكواكب مثل الأرض والقمر والمشتري وزحل... حتى حزام الكويكبات والنيازك .. كلها تنجرف صعوداً وهبوطاً... بحركة عنيفة جداً... هذه الحركة لا يمكن أن نسميها دوران الأرض حول الشمس إلا إذا نظرنا من داخل المجموعة الشمسية.*

*



*​
*هكذا تبدو المجموعة الشمسية عندما ننظر إليها من الخارج... الشمس تجري بسرعة وتلحق بها الكواكب ومنها الأرض والقمر مثل سباق دائم لا يتوقف! إذاً الأرض لا تدور بل تطير في الفضاء.. هذا السباق عبر عنه القرآن بقوله تعالى: (لَا الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ الْقَمَرَ وَلَا اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ) [يس: 4].*
*وهنا ربما نجد رداً على من يدعي أن القرآن لم يتحدث عن دوران الأرض حول الشمس، لأن القرآن يصف لنا الحقيقة المطلقة التي لا تتغير، بينما معظم الحقائق العلمية قابلة للتغير حسب التطور العلمي.*

*



*​
*حسب المعلومات المتوفرة فإن الأرض تدور حول نفسها بسرعة تصل إلى 1600 كيلومتر في الساعة، والحركة الثانية للأرض حول الشمس، حيث إن الأرض تسير حول الشمس بسرعة تصل إلى أكثر 100000 كيلومتر في الساعة، أما الشمس فتسير حول مركز المجرة بسرعة تصل إلى 715000 كيلومتر في الساعة وهي سرعة هائلة.*
*إذاً الأرض لها ثلاث حركات: حول نفسها وحول الشمس وحول مركز المجرة... وربما هناك حركات أخرى لا يعلمها إلا الله تعالى. ولكن المؤكد أن هناك حركة رابعة للأرض مع المجرة حول مركز لتجمع المجرات وهي سرعة أكبر بكثير وتبلغ ملايين الكيلومترات في الساعة.*
*إشارة قرآنية رائعة للحركة الحقيقية للأرض*
*القرآن لم يتحدث عن دوران الأرض حول الشمس، ولو قال: إن الأرض تدور حول الشمس، لكان هناك خطأ علمي، لأن الأرض لا تتحرك حركة دورانية بسيطة بل حركة معقدة جداً. والعجيب أننا نجد آية في كتاب الله تعالى تشير بدقة مذهلة للحركة الحقيقية للأرض!*
*قال تعالى: (**أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ كِفَاتًا**) [المرسلات: 25]. في هذه الآية كلمة عجيبة وهي (**كِفَاتًا**) فما معنى هذه الكلمة؟ دعونا نذهب لمعجم المعاني على الإنترنت وندقق في معاني واستخدامات هذه الكلمة في اللغة العربية. وسوف نجد لهذه الكلمة ثلاثة معاني رئيسية:*
*1- معنى السرعة*
*هذه الكلمة تعبر أساساً عن السرعة، فالكُفْتُ من الخيل: الشديدُ الوثْب. ويقال رجلٌ كَفْتٌ: خفيف سريع. وبالفعل فإن الأرض تسير بسرعة هائلة عبر المجرة مع المجموعة الشمسية وهذه السرعة تصل لأكثر من سبع مئة ألف كيلومتر في الساعة. ففي كلمة (**كِفَاتًا**) إذاً إشارة إلى أن حركة الأرض حركة سريعة جداً.*
*2- معنى التقلب والسرعة مع الحركة صعوداً وهبوطاً*
*كَفَتَ** الشيءُ: تقلَّب ظهرًا لبطن وبطنًا لظهر. **كَفَتَ* *الطائرُ وغيرُه: أَسرع في الطير وتقبَّض فيه** .** يقال **فرسٌ كفتٌ: أي سريع، شديد الوثب.*
*وهذا المعنى يعبر تماماً عن تقلب الأرض وصعودها وهبوطها مع المجموعة الشمسية بحركة اهتزازية وذلك حول مركز المجرة مثل الفرس الذي يثب سريعاً فيصعد ويهبط.. أي في كلمة (**كِفَاتًا**) إشارة إلى الحركة التقلبية للأرض مثل طيران الطير، فالطير لا يسير بخط مستقيم بل نجده يصعد ويهبط تماماً مثل حركة الأرض صعوداً وهبوطاً.*

*



*​
*هكذا يرسم الطائر مساراً يشبه المسار الذي ترسمه الأرض أثناء حركتها عبر المجرة. طبعاً هذه النتيجة لم يكن أحد يعلمها سابقاً، حتى الطيور كان العلماء يعتقدون أنها تسير بحركة مستقيمة فقط، ولكن تبين أن الطيور تتحرك صعوداً وهبوطاً وتتقلب أثناء طيرانها.*
*



*​
*تأملوا معي الحركة الحقيقية للأرض .. إنها ترسم مساراً متموجاً مثل المسار الذي ترسمه الأرض أثناء "طيرانها" في المجرة. صعوداً وهبوطاً وتتقلب في حركتها، إذاً حركة الأرض ليس دورانية بل تشبه حركة الطير المسرع.*

*


<strong style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;"><span style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;">



*


----------



## علاء ابو احمد (28 يناير 2015)

*جزاك لله خيراوبارك الله فيك معلومة قيمة*



anvar قال:


> *الاعجاز العلمى الحقيقة الأرض لا تدور حول الشمس*
> 
> *
> بعد انتشار هذه المقالة بشكل كبير على الإنترنت وردتنا كثير من التساؤلات تنتقد هذا البحث لأنه ربما يخالف المألوف، ولذلك نود أن نؤكد أن هذا البحث يتطابق مع القرآن الكريم من جهة ومع الحقائق العلمية من جهة ثانية. فالمؤكد مئة بالمئة أن أرضنا تنجرف مع بقية الكواكب ضمن المجموعة الشمسية بقيادة الشمس، وتتحرك صعوداً وهبوطاً حول مركز المجرة!
> ...


جهد طيب


----------



## abdullah sami (3 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك.............​
​


----------

